# My Dad's 1st Edge trip



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Finally got my dad and one of his friends offshore my dad loaded up with Bonine, wrist bans and motion ease lol. He still got sick 1 time and was better after that. We had a nice box of fish with a great ride home at 35 knots. People never seace to amaze me 34 miles offshore drift fishing and someone pulls right up beside us to see what we're fishing lol THE EDGE!! Rocks and drop offs everywhere lol then they jump in front of us and drop down lol really. We just picked up and moved to one of the other billion spots out there. 
Tight lines



For Jason


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Very nice fish!Even better that you got to fish with DAD!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice mix & sweet looking mingos!


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Have your Dad back off the coffee, eat on something like a PBJ before and during the trip and sip on ginger ale constantly. Tell him to stare at the horizon instead of down as well. Great report! Bonine makes me feel worse than sea sickness...fwiw.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Those are some very nice mangos. Those scamp looks pretty nice too. Is that a strawberry grouper? I can't quite make out the coloring.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

WAReilly said:


> Those are some very nice mangos. Those scamp looks pretty nice too. Is that a strawberry grouper? I can't quite make out the coloring.


Speckled Hind Grouper


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I take Dramamine and snack on sandwich's and potato chips all day. That leaves me feeling great all day. If you brink beer, make sure to drink Gatorade or water equally. That makes a huge difference when it's hot weather.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice Mingos! And I agree with the above about Dramamine. If it's really rough it can still get to me but I usually feel fine all day in 2-3s if I take a Dramamine when I wake up and drink plenty of water throughout the day.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Dramamine the night before, sleepy in the morning, but I'm good all day. Great report and cool pics, wish my father was still alive to fish with us!


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

great job Reel Sick!:thumbup:


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Warm beer and cheap sardines works good.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Last trip I went on a guy had some raw ginger in a zip lock. He put a piece betwixt his cheek and gums. I tried it, and kinda liked it. I don't usually get seasick but he swears by it.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments I did tell him to avoid coffee next time. He did bring ginger al he also took that Bonine the night before and the morning of the trip. I did tell him to keep his head up all day and look at the horizon. But he got sick 1 time and felt better back to normal with in 10 minutes. Here is a better picture of that other grouper.


----------

